# Fiber Optic Tutorial



## حسن أبو الليل (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أثناء بحثي عن معلومات عن كابلات الألياف البصرية Fiber Optic وجدت هذا الموضوع على الشبكة العنكبوتية وقد استفدت من كثيراً ، فأحببت أن تشاركوني الفائدة

إتبع الرابط أدناه وتنقل حسب المواضيع كما هو مشار إليه في الموقع

http://www.lanshack.com/fiber-optic-tutorial.aspx

راجيا الفائدة والمنفعة للجميع


----------



## nokwiw (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عن سعيك ﻹفادتنا


----------



## samirio (21 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك *


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت وجزيت كل الخير عزيزي


----------



## softwaren (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه شكرا


----------



## star2010 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك وده موقع اخر مهتم بالفيبر ​ 
http://www.training1eg.tk/​


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

